# If you took over a video game company, how could you piss off your fans?



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Say there was a video game company that was doing extremely well, like putting out lots of great games and getting input from their fans. It could be either first-party (Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft) or third-party (Activision, EA, Ubisoft, Sega, Capcom, Square-Enix). Suddenly, you start taking over the company as CEO and you wanna run things your way.

There are so many things to do that would piss off all your fans and consumers, so what kinds of methods would you do? You can do things like putting DRMs on games, using DLC for content that's already on the disc, cancelling games long after they're announced, puting one save file on games, gearing towards the casuals and not the hardcore audience, and so much more


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2012)

I think those developers do a good enough job at that already.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 10, 2012)

doing things normally and letting fans ruin games for themselves with their own over hypeness and disappoint themselves.


----------



## Cult (Mar 10, 2012)

It's questions like this that make you ask, What would Sonic Team do?


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 10, 2012)

We talkin' how would you realisticly  ruin it or if you had complete control and could do whatever you wanted? Whatever.

Make Gears of War and Halo into Japanese dating sim style games or a JRPG. On the flip side making FFXV a generic cover based third person shooter with an even more generic FPS spin-off. 

Release Half-Life 2: Episode 2.5 and give Gordon a really annoying voice and make him say really bad macho one-liners. Make Alyx blonde and whiter and only wearing a bikini. Add hats and in-game real money fashion store. 

Make a new Ninja Gaiden game that was so easy it would be impossible to die.

Make people pay full price for games like Call of Duty and Battlefield, then charge an extra 20 dollars for multiplayer, then add an in game shop that let's you buy stuff like bullet proof armor and homing bullets for 100 dollars.

Make a 3D Castlevania game.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 10, 2012)

Produce an amazing franchise that becomes world-renown and make it into a multi-part sequence.  Then wait an excruciatingly long time between each release to make fans angry, despite the high quality of their games. 

*cough*-Valve-*cough*


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2012)

i would give all the character ridiculous make overs


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 10, 2012)

Discontinue a franchise and issue a C&D on anyone who makes a superior fan game.

On a relevant note:
Sega can eat a shit-encrusted camel dick for fucking over SORR.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 10, 2012)

Why would I want to ruin games? I would think that I would want my company to be successful so I could make money. If I pissed everyone off, people would stop buying my games and eventually I'd be out of a job.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pull a metroid reveal, but gay. 

Create an excellent game that will be acclaimed and highly appeal to many straight guys and especially dudebros. Maybe something like Uncharted-ish. But throughout the game he doesn't show interest in the female support or secondary characters. He saves the world and in the end cut-scene after his plane lands and as he's looking for his waiting love he runs into another man's arms and kisses. There will be no clues or hints about his sexuality throughout the game, other than NOT staring at boobs everytime a female is in frame.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 10, 2012)

All I would need to do is run the company.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2012)

Shut down the company.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 10, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Make a 3D Castlevania game.



Old.

Now's it's about how Castlevania being anything -but- Castlevania.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 10, 2012)

Gimme Blizzard.

I'd double WoW's monthly fee, and stop updating it.
I'd also add a ingame store to Diablo III, Charging way too much for way too powerful items :V Oh, and add a way for anyone to attack anyone else, so if you'd wanna survive, you'd have to have those items. Or maybe a "scroll of firewall", preventing people from joining your world :V


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd include DRM with all of my games.
I'd make a game and then charge for DLC.
I'd make optional content that adds no real value to the game and include it as DLC or pre-order bonuses.

So basically, I'd just kinda stay the course with whatever the game company was doing anyway. :V

Gamers are such entitled little assholes sometimes. >_>


----------



## BRN (Mar 10, 2012)

Remove all the sound.


----------



## triage (Mar 10, 2012)

i'd make dragon age 2


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 10, 2012)

Force the developers to release the game way before its finished (*cough* Vanguard SOH)

Add a "Santorum approved morals!" Sticker to all the game-boxes (and make the games live up to it)



CerbrusNL said:


> Gimme Blizzard.
> 
> I'd double WoW's monthly fee, and stop updating it.
> I'd also add a ingame store to Diablo III, Charging way too much for way too powerful items :V Oh, and add a way for anyone to attack anyone else, so if you'd wanna survive, you'd have to have those items. Or maybe a "scroll of firewall", preventing people from joining your world :V


Don't forget to give PVP'ers the ability to fully loot whoever they killed (unless he has an amulet of loot protection ofcourse)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 10, 2012)

id advertise that it runs on certain consoles and then have it not and then bitch at the users it doenst work for but payed money for it to get a new system- oh wait ea and the sims 3 >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2012)

If I was Activision I would close down.

Oh wait. :>


----------



## Tybis (Mar 10, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Sega can eat a shit-encrusted camel dick for fucking over SORR.


I love you. So much. Right now. What happened to Bombergames was blasphemy.

Ahem!

Yeah guys, I know you love this game, and I know you want to play the sequel, but it's still missing something, give us some more time...
*GAME DELAYED.
*Hey guys, guess what we put in?
grumblegrumble what? it better be good
TRIPPING!
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 10, 2012)

I doubt I could be as an effective fuckweed as some of those companies already are. 

It takes to fuck over customers while still, you know, having customers. 


I would pick EA as my role model, plus maybe Ubisoft's stance on DRM.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 10, 2012)

Listen to the advice of a minority on all the content that should be in the sequel of their favorite game

Then when it comes out and it does horribly (sans the minority), we'll shut the studio down and everyone will complain that we just didn't advertise enough and that was the problem all along


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 11, 2012)

If you take over EA, there is nothing you could do to piss people off more than what EA is doing already.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Mar 11, 2012)

I would not piss off the fans like someone who isn't a jackass.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 11, 2012)

- Max frame cap at 15 fps
- Join the SSD conservation effort: don't allow save files!
- No configuration, and stay away from normal game controller/keyboard conventions
- Common long loading screens, hell put them back to back
- Pointless unskippable cutscenes that don't contribute to storyline
- Don't make a bland story line, make it painful
- Acknowledge the usefulness of insects in any ecosystem: bugs for all. The bigger the better. QA engineers can find jobs elsewhere
- Subscription fees


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 11, 2012)

Easy...do What Capcom does


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 11, 2012)

I would also have my new console to not play used games (which Microsoft is probably going to do with the Xbox 720).


----------



## Vega (Mar 11, 2012)

Lock 30% of the game content and make it Day One DLC.


----------



## Rotsala (Mar 11, 2012)

In-game pop-up ads


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> I would also have my new console to not play used games (which Microsoft is probably going to do with the Xbox 720).



no, they arent. thats stupid. if they did gamestop and other retailers that also sell used games besides new games wouldnt sell ANYTHING "next-box" related! they would lose more money than they would make.

if i wanted to make my fans rage i would hire peter molyneux. that guy has the awesome gift to make gamers fired up for everything he touches but in the end the result is always a flaming turd. and utterly disappointed fans are far better than just plain pissed off fans in my opinion^^
i would also add day 1 DLC, online passes and DRM up the ass. you know, the usual.
also, every game would end with a cliffhanger. but there will never be a sequel because "the first game didnt sell well enough".


----------



## kobuzero (Mar 11, 2012)

Take over Riot Games. Delete Master Yi, Teemo, Shaco, and Tryndamere.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 11, 2012)

Implement a feature in my next-gen console that everybody hoped for, then take it out for no reason.
I'M LOOKING AT YOU, SONY.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also, if I was at Sega, I would officially announce Shenmue 3. When it's finished, just a day before the game releases, I would cancel shipping saying that there was not enough fan input and that we'd think it wouldn't sell.


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2012)

if I were a game company that wanted to piss gamers off, I'd simply go like this:

hey xbox, you know what you should do? you should make our games damn near unplayable by implementing a system where if the game that's sold isn't COMPLETELY new, the consumer won't be able to play our game at ALL. actually, you know what, don't even put in a disk drive. make everyone go online and buy our games digitally so that their HDD is completely fucked. 

oh... wait, xbox already did that. carry on then.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 12, 2012)

Release DLC before a game is released, or talk about upcoming DLC for the year while not updating a game.
Rumor about a huge patch for months and not release it cause that costs money
Anything else that EA does


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Mar 12, 2012)

Make up to generation 10 pokemon. Now, try to catch em all! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2012)

Gr8r-G8r said:


> Make up to generation 10 pokemon. Now, try to catch em all! :V



If one was going to get into pokÃ©mon on this day, the only possible way of truly catching them all would be with hax.


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^
True, but what if there's somebody who likes to do the traditional way of actually catching them without cheats? ...Okay, I admit that I'm not one of those people.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2012)

Charge full price for 1/4th of a game then release the other 3/4ths as DLC.

Make all would be unlockables and easter eggs as DLC.

Make sure all the games are for portable gaming systems.

Make you have to pay for a subscription to get bonus content.



Gibby said:


> If one was going to get into pokÃ©mon on this day, the only possible way of truly catching them all would be with hax.


Fuck special event pokemon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

Crossing two seperate game series and making it that both games were on the SAME TIME LINE

Bring back Tiberium the game to only once again cancel it cause it doesnt meet requirements

Make Command and Conquer 5


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> Produce an amazing franchise that becomes world-renown and make it into a multi-part sequence.  Then wait an excruciatingly long time between each release to make fans angry, despite the high quality of their games.
> 
> *cough*-Valve-*cough*



Then claim to be well aware of the hype backlash, while turning the next game into Duke Nukem Forever. And we all know very well what happened to *that* game. 


-Online Passes
-Hype a game up as a single player game, only to force you to play the multiplayer if you want a half-decent ending. 
-Take a franchise that's known for being single-player and catering to the ignored crowd and then make it multiplayer only. 
-Listen to the fans. 
-Fix glitches to multiplayer that are put into the metagame, such as exploiting shortcomings in the engine that make your hitbox smaller.
-Don't update the tutorials to include stuff that players are expecting you to know the second you play the game. 
-Release the game with the beta testing half-complete and require several patches for the game to actually be playable.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Mar 13, 2012)

I would allow the company to be absorbed by Microsoft, who would then proceed to butcher the series for every last penny.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2012)

Leave the game unfinished and release multiple overpriced day 1 DLC


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

-let a very game breaking glitch in the game for months at a time (oh hai HomeFront's snipers have one hit kill no matter where they hit took you a while to get patched huh)


----------



## BRN (Mar 13, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> -let a very game breaking glitch in the game for months at a time (oh hai HomeFront's snipers have one hit kill no matter where they hit took you a while to get patched huh)


 Oh, come on, that's retro logic on FPS games. You don't remember old FPS games? :<


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

-Patch day every 24 hours. :V
-Make the game casual friendly
-Introduce pandas


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Create beloved franchise.

Follow Capcom/Valve business model.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Create beloved franchise.
> 
> Follow Capcom/Valve business model.



I can understand that Capcom bit, and companies like Activision, but Valve? I thought everybody loved them, what's wrong with Valve _exactly_?

Not disagreeing here of course, just curious. I don't pay much attention to what Valve does.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I can understand that Capcom bit, and companies like Activision, but Valve? I thought everybody loved them, what's wrong with Valve _exactly_?
> 
> Not disagreeing here of course, just curious. I don't pay much attention to what Valve does.



In reference to Half-Life.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> In reference to Half-Life.



Oh yeah, that. :c But to be fair, they are working on a lot of stuff before that. But honestly, leaving a game on a cliffhanger ending (if that's what they actually did) and not making the sequel to it until years later is a bit of a mean move.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh yeah, that. :c But to be fair, they are working on a lot of stuff before that. But honestly, leaving a game on a cliffhanger ending (if that's what they actually did) and not making the sequel to it until years later is a bit of a mean move.



The same can be said that Capcom's "working on a lot of stuff" instead of a new Mega Man.  Like milking Resident Evil and Street Fighter for all they're worth.


----------



## Sar (Mar 13, 2012)

Realise an awesome FPS game without online play.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I can understand that Capcom bit, and companies like Activision, but Valve? I thought everybody loved them, what's wrong with Valve _exactly_?
> 
> Not disagreeing here of course, just curious. I don't pay much attention to what Valve does.



Let people work on what they want, and don't have any priorities at *all*. 

In the time they could have been making Half life 2: episode 3, they made Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Portal 2, Alien Swarm begun work on DotA 2 and Counter Strike: Global offense, and gave a shitton of garbage to Team Fortress 2. 

Eventually, someone's going to have to go over there and say, "Guys? Half Life 2: Episode 3 is never going to get done at this rate."

Basically, when you work on a bunch of stuff at once, resources are limited and you have to eventually cut stuff...which basically is Half life 2: Episode 3. Come on guys. :/ Given that you *HELPED* make the industry believe that every game has to be multiplayer or have multiplayer to be any good, why not prove them wrong with a game made *just* for single-players? Obviously Portal hasn't done the job - and maybe it's cause they think it's too different.


----------



## shteev (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd take over EA and change absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd take EA over and make long ass loading screens for Mass Effect 1 on consoles... oh wait


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd also have my own distribution client like Steam and Origin where all my PC games are required it for them to play. All my games would also have online passes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 31, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Realise an awesome FPS game without online play.



I, for one, would love your company.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 31, 2012)

I would make a story line that's ending is determined by everything you've ever done and then i would make sequels where the previous games matter as well. And if that's not enough i'd talk about how the last one will have like 12-16 different endings all depending on how you played, but they'll all be the same thing just with different colors! :V


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 1, 2012)

finally give people mega man

but as the person on the original box cover


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> finally give people mega man
> 
> but as the person on the original box cover









??????


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 1, 2012)

Make an awesome shooter, then nerf _everything._


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 1, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> ??????




They mean this, the ones most people outside of japan saw first. 










I'd make a game with no DRM, then proceed to put in a form of "Copy protection" that merely reminds the pirate that says, "Thank you for supporting acts like SOPA, PIPA, and ACTA with your download. Support for acts like these are further justified by Morons Like Youâ„¢."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> They mean this, the ones most people outside of japan saw first.


*I think he ment this

The english boxart is NOT the original one.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 1, 2012)

How about taking over Blizzard and getting people to write lore for Diablo 4 and WoW's 5th expansion. Accidentally leak it and never get back on the topic ever again.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2012)

If I would take over Capcom and release Darkstalkers 4, here's the things it would have.

- Pre-order exclusives
- On-disc DLC (75% of the game)
- DRM
- Required online pass
- A code that makes it unable to be played on a seperate console
- Only one save fave and cannot be deleted
- Since the game would be released unfinished, not only will it need tons of patches, but you'd have to pay for them.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 1, 2012)

-Make the protagonist of all my games a generic bald guy completely devoid of all personality traits :V-Revive old properties, then make the protagonists of those games have an emo moment in which they shave their heads and transform into the aforementioned generic bald guy >:V


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 9, 2012)

I make this incredibly beautiful and fun game. It's plays smoothly, the graphics are great and the story is deep and involving. It's mainly in a lush green jungle and the gameplay is mainly focused around survival, but mixes a fair bit of everything. Then about three hours in, the protagonist runs into a camp of rebels, fighting against the islands evil overlords, they reveal their underground base, hand you and AK-47, and tell you to run into the sewers and help them in the revolution. There's chest high walls everywhere, the green is now replaced by a constant brown and everyone swears like a sailor. Oh yeah, and to know whether the revolutionists succeed or not, you have to buy the DLC.

And it will be made GOTY for it's great and fast paced FPS action.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 9, 2012)

I would make a fighting game with no multiplayer.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2012)

Realise the next call if duty only on the Phillips console.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 9, 2012)

-Develop a promising rpg/fps with thousands of weapons and nice graphics
-Replace all the textures with drawings from a 2-year-old's coloring book
-Cel shade the shit out of it
-Make the enemies annoying and repetetive
-Shitty storyline
-Backtracking. A lot of it.
-Last boss is fucking stupid and beating it is unrewarding. Good job, hero.

Oh wait, they've already done this.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 9, 2012)

Why would I want to piss them off? I want to make money.


----------



## ACEkombat (Apr 9, 2012)

I would make Call of Duty a more tactical game. Nuff said.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 9, 2012)

Make a new first person modern-day shooter with a shitty story line and crappy ending that has no creativity put into it whatsoever.

Wait, what do you mean that has been done?

Oh yeah I forgot about CoD...


----------



## Aldino (Apr 9, 2012)

I would ask these guys, they seem like they really know what they are doing when it comes to pissing off lifetimes worth of devoted fans.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 9, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> Why would I want to piss them off? I want to make money.


This is all hypothetical. Think of it as a, "What not to do:" sort of thing.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 9, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I would ask these guys, they seem like they really know what they are doing when it comes to pissing off lifetimes worth of devoted fans.


I myself am a big fan of EA and hopefully plan to work there someday. I can tell that the only people we should hate are the guy's in the suits with the money, and Matt Walters. One reason why the people began to hate them is because of the fact they implemented a 15 fee in order to play online with a used game. Not only would that anger fans, but it would also be bad for video game retailers who have all these extra not-selling used games. That basically sparked the flaming hatred train on which most X Box users jumped on.


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 10, 2012)

ill make a new duke nekem game.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

Remake _Hong Kong 97_ for the current-gen consoles.


----------



## iconmaster (Apr 10, 2012)

Making my game intentionally deficient so as to set up a cheap call-out on my least favorite game.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

Add a massive "scratch of approval" to every game disc.
Gamers love to know the reliability of the game is certain.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 10, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> ill make a new duke nekem game.



duke nekem?

will Duke be a neko and say nya~ after ever one liner?


----------



## Randolph (Apr 10, 2012)

"We want Call of Duty's audience."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 11, 2012)

Randolph said:


> "We want Call of Duty's audience."



"We also want DotA and HoN's audience, too."


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 11, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> "We also want DotA and HoN's audience, too."



"And Nintendo's casual gaming audience, we need that one the most."


----------



## Sar (Apr 11, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> "And Nintendo's casual gaming audience, we need that one the most."


"This will be bigger than counter strike!"


----------



## Randolph (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> "This will be bigger than counter strike!"


"We've added slow-mo everywhere and unnecessary cinematics that interrupt your gaming experience constantly. The game practically plays itself!"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 12, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> "And Nintendo's casual gaming audience, we need that one the most."



No, Nintendo's "Core" audience.

They're much *much* easier to piss off. all you need to do is make a playable game that was done very well....and they'll bitch. Make franchises that they have proven to like, and they'll bitch that you're not diversifying. Make a bunch of new IPs and they'll bitch that you're not making their favourites and ignore them. Cater to a different audience that doesn't give you a splitting headache and they'll bitch.


----------

